# Seriously Pascal, stop giving me pearls.



## Skyfall (Jul 12, 2020)

Please give me stuff. Or recipes. That’s all you’ve been giving me this week. Come on!


----------



## ceribells (Jul 12, 2020)

I feel like there's a lot of silly complaining around here, and I'm OK with playing at a slower place, but I'm actually starting to see why people are frustrated on this one. I don't bother getting him every day (and he didn't show after 3 scallops one time!) so obviously I'm willing to wait. But the last two times have been pearls, I'm finding them on my own, and all I can make is the stupid rug I don't want.
COME ON, GIMME THOSE DIYS >:C


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 12, 2020)

I’ve gotten 1 DiY so far. A pair of shoes. A dress. Im not kidding the rest have been pearls. And ive been diving everyday since the update.

RNG has not been kind recently.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jul 12, 2020)

Pascal gave me a third consecutive pearl today. I then grew impatient!


----------



## Luxen (Jul 12, 2020)

I'd rather just have him hand out DIYs and nothing else until you finish getting/learning them. I have no interest in keeping those clothes because they're for mermaids, not mermen.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 12, 2020)

*THIS!* omg, I’m starting to dread diving for scallops when I know all I’ll ever get is a pearl! Sometimes it even takes 4-6 scallops before he even decides he wants to pop up (ಥ﹏ಥ) _why pascal?.. why?_


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 12, 2020)

I have a decent amount of diys from him but lately been given a lot of pearls. 

I'm a little worried I won't get the lamp diy because of that new bug being stated. A friend already gave the furniture piece to me. 

Based on the cropped image it just looks like a random discord message and is that a confirmed bug or heresay? So I dunno.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jul 12, 2020)

2nd island main player has got 2 mermaid walls DIY recipes and pearls.  Not sure why my 2nd DIY recipe was a repeat.  All my player are keeping their DIY recipes in their basement until I get the full DIY and clothing.  The rest of the players have not got repeats.


----------



## Madrox6 (Jul 12, 2020)

So far I've got two clothing, two DIYs, and six pearls. I've got way more pearls than things to do with them


----------



## ceribells (Jul 12, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> I have a decent amount of diys from him but lately been given a lot of pearls.
> 
> I'm a little worried I won't get the lamp diy because of that new bug being stated. A friend already gave the furniture piece to me.
> 
> Based on the cropped image it just looks like a random discord message and is that a confirmed bug or heresay? So I dunno.


Haven't heard about this? Can you link it?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 12, 2020)

This made me learn that Nintendo don’t have to make everything a random chance all the damn time. :’)


----------



## xara (Jul 12, 2020)

lmao i feel this. i appreciate the pearls since i know they’re rare but i’m still disappointed when i get one since i just want the diys and the dresses lol


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 12, 2020)

@ceribells 
I think it's heresay honestly. It still plants that seed of "what if" though.





						PSA: Cataloging a Mermaid Series furniture could prohibit you from getting the DIY
					

how legit is this? based on this tweet, it seems that the game detects if you have a certain mermaid furniture in your catalog, then it means you had that already and therefore Pascal won’t give you the DIY  this is a disadvantage if you have asked from a person to craft it, or if you have a 2nd...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 12, 2020)

My actual character has gotten a dress and 2 recipes. The rest have been pearls. My extra characters have been getting recipes I havent learned so far luckily.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 12, 2020)

I keep getting female character stuff.

Seriously, is Pascal now only giving out pearls dresses crowns and female shoes?

When did AC become so geared towards females, just like PC?
Absolutely no items for a regular male from Pascal.

Us blokes have been playing AC for years too.


----------



## Luxen (Jul 12, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I keep getting female character stuff.
> 
> Seriously, is Pascal now only giving out pearls dresses crowns and female shoes?
> 
> ...


At least in AC (as a whole) there's plenty of options for male items and character customization, unlike Pokemon where those two things have always been (and still are) heavily geared towards female players.

In Pokemon Sw/Sh, each girl hairstyle has about 2-3 variations, meanwhile guys get none at all (even without that, the number of hairstyles available is uneven between them). They also get to put on makeup (ie. blush, lipstick, etc. iirc), yet guys aren't even allowed to put on fake facial hair (which was a thing during XY, but only in the building where you recorded trainer videos). And don't get me started on clothing; the discrepancy in quantity and variety was painfully obvious in XY and SM/USUM.


----------



## Barney (Jul 12, 2020)

Glad I read this thread, as I was starting to wonder what the point of Pascal was.

So far I've had a DIY, a dress, and then pearls every other day. I 'be been wondering what I'm supposed to do with the pearls, but it seems he'll give other DIYs that use them eventually.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 12, 2020)

Luxen said:


> At least in AC (as a whole) there's plenty of options for male items and character customization, unlike Pokemon where those two things have always been (and still are) heavily geared towards female players.
> 
> In Pokemon Sw/Sh, each girl hairstyle has about 2-3 variations, meanwhile guys get none at all (even without that, the number of hairstyles available is uneven between them). They also get to put on makeup (ie. blush, lipstick, etc. iirc), yet guys aren't even allowed to put on fake facial hair (which was a thing during XY, but only in the building where you recorded trainer videos). And don't get me started on clothing; the discrepancy in quantity and variety was painfully obvious in XY and SM/USUM.


Pokemon has nothing to do with Pascal giving me female clothing since he was introduced in the update, in this Animal Crossing game.


----------



## Luxen (Jul 12, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Pokemon has nothing to do with Pascal giving me female clothing since he was introduced in the update, in this Animal Crossing game.


I know Pokemon has nothing to do with AC, I only mentioned it as an example/comparison. Nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 12, 2020)

There was a point I kept receiving 5 pearls in 5 days. It's annoying when sometimes it takes time for you to find a scallop only to receive another pearl and I'm TT'ing. I could see how it could be frustrating for those people who plays the game normally, day by day.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I keep getting female character stuff.
> 
> Seriously, is Pascal now only giving out pearls dresses crowns and female shoes?
> 
> ...


It'll be thematic. This set is soft pastel shades which are typically seen as feminine colours. Even if they had included masculine clothing items they likely wouldn't have appealed to the average man. There will no doubt be plenty of content geared towards male players in other updates. I personally feel the clothing items from the Bug and Fish tournaments were more traditionally masculine, and we've had both of those events in the past two weeks, so I don't think it's a big deal if they release a couple of cute dresses.

Or just have fun with it. I'm sure my island rep could totally rock a mermaid princess dress with his mohawk. If anyone laughs I've got Goose, Buzz, and Wolfgang in my corner ready to back me up.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 12, 2020)

And people want to wonder and question how so many pearls were amassed into stacks.

We have Pascal to thank for that (that and farming pearls ourselves).

I'm glad I know all the mermaid DIYs. Don't have to even think about it.


----------



## Manah (Jul 12, 2020)

It's likely because you have a guaranteed chance to get one item from Pascal every single day. But it's annoying when you dive with three characters a day, don't find scallops for x amount of time, and still only got 5 recipes since release (and one per character is guaranteed, so...)


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 12, 2020)

I thought it was just me! Literally the second time I saw him he gave me a pearl - at that point I had only learned 1 recipe. Lmao


----------



## aloherna (Jul 12, 2020)

Sighhhh, does it ever fail -.- I’m tired of getting pearls too!


----------



## milraen (Jul 12, 2020)

I feel this! I was TTing to get all the DIYs and it was enraging to keep opening my inventory to find pearl after pearl


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 12, 2020)

Skyfall said:


> Please give me stuff. Or recipes. That’s all you’ve been giving me this week. Come on!


Only 2 recipes so far for me.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020



Pyoopi said:


> I have a decent amount of diys from him but lately been given a lot of pearls.
> 
> I'm a little worried I won't get the lamp diy because of that new bug being stated. A friend already gave the furniture piece to me.
> 
> Based on the cropped image it just looks like a random discord message and is that a confirmed bug or heresay? So I dunno.


What bug?


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jul 12, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What bug?



They were talking about this.


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 12, 2020)

I think the pearl thing is balanced - i have more recipes than pearls so i cant make all of them - so sometimes i rather get a pearl honestly..
and once u get all the mermaid diys the swimming will probably become much less fun imo so im not in a rush to finish his diy fast.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 12, 2020)

Glad I’m not the only drowning in more pearls than actual recipes or clothing. I’ve made it a point to try and get him daily so far, but I’ve obtained more pearls than anything. Just a single DIY and a single dress. Thanks I suppose


----------



## Solio (Jul 12, 2020)

You'll need those pearls to craft all the mermaid-stuff, though. What was it? 20 for the entire set? Yeah, with the luck I've had with pearls, I prefer getting them the easy way from Pascal.


----------



## fairyring (Jul 12, 2020)

wow after reading this i feel quite lucky as i’ve received five of the mermaid recipes plus a mermaid crown. that said i actually appreciate the pearls as they are quite hard to find for me and i want to be able to actually craft the mermaid stuff i get!! i only have 7 pearls as i am back at work rn so i really only have time to swim until i get a scallop each day.


----------



## Fisher (Jul 12, 2020)

Same here, I usually just exit from my session now if he gives me a pearl and just try again if it doesn’t auto save, because I’m drowning in pearls at this point.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Or just have fun with it. I'm sure my island rep could totally rock a mermaid princess dress with his mohawk. If anyone laughs I've got Goose, Buzz, and Wolfgang in my corner ready to back me up.



So, it's not a princess dress, but Pascal blessed me with the mermaid fishy dress today and Anabelle approved. 







I've only received two mermaid DIYs so far and I've only missed one day since the update came out. Drowning in pearls.


----------



## niconii (Jul 12, 2020)

Got pearls for two days straight so was super happy to finally receive a diy from him today! As others have stated here, I just wish Pascal gives out all the diys first before giving out pearls since it’s super disappointing to get a pearl instead of a diy.. especially when at times it takes from 3 to 5 scallops before he chooses to appear ;;


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 12, 2020)

I've been seeing him everyday and I have gotten the wallpaper diy, clock diy, mermaid dress, mermaid shoes, but the rest were all pearls. I'm about to give in and buy all the diys online


----------



## PajamaCat (Jul 12, 2020)

Every day I've played this week I've gotten pearls from him. It's disappointing because the mermaid series is my favorite and I really want to have the complete set for my upstairs room.

Side note, this is probably a dumb question but is Pascal only here in the summer or is he going to be a permanent character? I'm just wondering how long I have to collect all of these recipes.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 12, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I keep getting female character stuff.
> 
> Seriously, is Pascal now only giving out pearls dresses crowns and female shoes?
> 
> ...



It said in the trailer, Pascal only rewards you with the Mermaid Series furniture and clothing.

You get the Pirate Series and clothing from Gullivaarr.

Both sets are sides of the same coin for returning ocean-themed sets. You could say Pascal was purelygiving masculine items since he was only giving you Pirate Series items in New Leaf with that logic.

Nothing is being geared towards either gender, chill.


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 12, 2020)

I haven given Pascal a pearl everyday and I've gotten pearls all but 2 of those days(I got the chair diy and a dress). I was under the impression that him giving you a pearl would be a rare occurrence unless you had all the other stuff he gives. Then it makes sense for him to give you pearls. It really is annoying. And I have no intention of making any of the diys until I have them all because of the possible glitch.


----------



## Splinter (Jul 12, 2020)

I keep getting DIY's but no pearls to craft them, only ever found one from diving.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 12, 2020)

Pascal has given me exclusively pearls for like the last three days. It's like gee thanks what am I supposed to craft with these?!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 12, 2020)

I keep forgetting to find scallops daily omg. But so far he has given me 3 DIYs and 2 clothing items. I haven't found a single pearl by diving or through Pascal so I guess my situation is the opposite as most here!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 12, 2020)

I've been getting an equal amount of both pearls and recipes, but sometimes pascal won't appear even after finding like 3 scallops :/


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 12, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> I keep forgetting to find scallops daily omg. But so far he has given me 3 DIYs and 2 clothing items. I haven't found a single pearl by diving or through Pascal so I guess my situation is the opposite as most here!


very lucky, especially since once you get it all he probably will just give you pearls from then on


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

I hoard my pearls like a caffeine obsessed crow lol. I’m not even planning on making the mermaid stuff!


----------



## Barney (Jul 12, 2020)

Another pearl from him today. 

So that's one DIY, one piece of clothing and eight pearls so far.

Cheers, dude!


----------



## Imbri (Jul 12, 2020)

After a week of getting pearls, I got the mermaid dress today. A diy would have been nice, but I'm happy to have broken the streak.


----------



## amemome (Jul 12, 2020)

i've basically only gotten pearls minus the first time i met pascal. RNG


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 12, 2020)

Really looking forward to Pascal dropping some serious deep knowledge on all of us to explain why he thinks we want pearls and not DIYs or mermaid clothing


----------



## John Wick (Jul 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It'll be thematic. This set is soft pastel shades which are typically seen as feminine colours. Even if they had included masculine clothing items they likely wouldn't have appealed to the average man. There will no doubt be plenty of content geared towards male players in other updates. I personally feel the clothing items from the Bug and Fish tournaments were more traditionally masculine, and we've had both of those events in the past two weeks, so I don't think it's a big deal if they release a couple of cute dresses.
> 
> Or just have fun with it. I'm sure my island rep could totally rock a mermaid princess dress with his mohawk. If anyone laughs I've got Goose, Buzz, and Wolfgang in my corner ready to back me up.


It's all dresses, female shoes and a tiara.

What male clothing in the tourney's?
The shirts?
They're unisex!

They have female and unisex.

The entire mermaid set is for chicks, that's why I no longer get the daily scallop.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 12, 2020)

John Wick said:


> It's all dresses, female shoes and a tiara.
> 
> What male clothing in the tourney's?
> The shirts?
> ...


And the mermaid clothes don't even look all that good. Literally just color swaps of one another.

Whereas the pirate attire looks quite nice.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 12, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> And the mermaid clothes don't even look all that good. Literally just color swaps of one another.
> 
> Whereas the pirate attire looks quite nice.


The Gullivarrr stuff?
I haven't seen him yet.

I'd prefer Pascal to give me the old pirate set.
Diving for the daily scallop in hopes of barrels *was* one of my favorite activities.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 12, 2020)

John Wick said:


> The Gullivarrr stuff?
> I haven't seen him yet.
> 
> I'd prefer Pascal to give me the old pirate set.
> ...


I too am disappointed that Pascal doesn't give you the pirate set anymore. It really suit him more than Gulliver. I mean, really Nintendo? Gullivarr?


----------



## Luxen (Jul 12, 2020)

PajamaCat said:


> Side note, this is probably a dumb question but is Pascal only here in the summer or is he going to be a permanent character? I'm just wondering how long I have to collect all of these recipes.


Pascal is a permanent character like in New Leaf. You'll be able to find him at any time of the year (once per day) because scallops can be caught all year round. If that weren't the case, there would definitely be a lot of Southern Hemisphere players complaining about it on here because they're in winter right now.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 13, 2020)

I ended up diving today and he gave me a pearl.

I have so many pearls. ^_^


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2020)

John Wick said:


> It's all dresses, female shoes and a tiara.
> 
> What male clothing in the tourney's?
> The shirts?
> ...



I never said they were male clothes. I said, "*I personally feel the* *clothing items* ... _*were more traditionally masculine*_". It was stated very clearly as an opinion; not a fact. Someone else pointed out the pirate set, which I had forgotten about (I'm still only getting regular Gulliver), but the timing of these two sets launching at once shows that Nintendo did take into account that the mermaid set was unlikely to appeal to men and coupled it with something that would. Therefore there is little reason to complain about them including a more stereotypically feminine set.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 13, 2020)

i'm honestly over these pearls. i also try with my second character and i keep getting pearls as well. half an hour for NOTHING. i also get dresses & other clothing items as well. i should catalog it with my second character so he never gets them.


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> i'm honestly over these pearls. i also try with my second character and i keep getting pearls as well. half an hour for NOTHING. i also get dresses & other clothing items as well. i should catalog it with my second character so he never gets them.



The pearls do feel a little too prevalent. 

I've two DIY recipes so far. I don't plan to craft the set, so don't need the pearls, I'm just a completionist and want all the DIY recipes.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I never said they were male clothes. I said, "*I personally feel the* *clothing items* ... _*were more traditionally masculine*_". It was stated very clearly as an opinion; not a fact. Someone else pointed out the pirate set, which I had forgotten about (I'm still only getting regular Gulliver), but the timing of these two sets launching at once shows that Nintendo did take into account that the mermaid set was unlikely to appeal to men and coupled it with something that would. Therefore there is little reason to complain about them including a more stereotypically feminine set.


Mine was just an opinion also.
I feel there are multiple NPC's doing the job that one could do.

Maybe I should put MOO after what I type, though people may think I need milking.


----------



## Barney (Jul 13, 2020)

Barney said:


> Another pearl from him today.
> 
> So that's one DIY, one piece of clothing and eight pearls so far.
> 
> Cheers, dude!



Make that nine pearls now...


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 13, 2020)

John Wick said:


> They have female and unisex.



That's how it is in life


----------



## Bohemia (Jul 13, 2020)

I've not found a pearl on my own so I'm pleased I have three from Pascal.  I rarely see Pascal as I find scallopshard to find too!


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 13, 2020)

Is this just bad luck?

Here is what HAS happened:

-Somehow received 2 pairs of mermaid shoes, 1 pink and 1 blue. Is this counted as a duplicate?
-Received 4 pearls

Rumor: I've heard that if you have pearls in your pockets during the time Pascal arrives, that he'll just give you another pearl/non-DIY. Is this true? I really don't believe this one though.

Guessing I'm just having bad luck. What is the percentage of chance that you'll get a new DIY from him/a duplicate?


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes. It's rng.

unless you have the mermaid set already. For some reason if you have the set cataloged then he won't give you the DIYs.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jul 13, 2020)

I just got my fourth consecutive pearl today. I surely want those mermaid clothes! 

Pascal showcased his "truth" to me about our daily struggle in life.


----------



## PajamaCat (Jul 13, 2020)

Luxen said:


> Pascal is a permanent character like in New Leaf. You'll be able to find him at any time of the year (once per day) because scallops can be caught all year round. If that weren't the case, there would definitely be a lot of Southern Hemisphere players complaining about it on here because they're in winter right now.


Thank you! I didn't even think about the Southern Hemisphere players but that makes a lot of sense! Glad to know I've at least got a while to complete the series!


----------



## Sheydra (Jul 13, 2020)

Me it’s mermaid dresses got like 4 of them so far.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 13, 2020)

10 pearls so far.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 13, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> That's how it is in life


No, that's how it is in the game.


----------



## yoohamsta (Jul 14, 2020)

After like a week of pearls... the RNG Gods have blessed me today with not one but TWO new DIYs  And I also managed to trade the 2 duplicate DIYs I got previously for 2 new DIYs which makes it 4 new DIYs in one day, it's been a good day.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 14, 2020)

Yesterday, I got the mermaid shoes in pink. The day before that, I got them in blue. Today? He gave me a pearl :|


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 14, 2020)

I got a mermaid dress today and the shoes yesterday and I’d rather get the pearls to be honest. I don’t like wearing dresses irl, but I will wear them in game. I just think that they’re hideous. Yeah I could sell them or give them away, but it’s kind of disappointing when you get it in two variations of colors when you were hoping for something else.


----------

